

IPhone apps a hot acquisition market - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/iphone-apps-a-hot-acquisition-market-2009-4

======
jaxn
Here is what I don't understand about iPhone App acquisition.

You cannot transfer an app from one account to another. So if a company
develops 3 apps and wants to sell 1, I don't know how that can work.

